

The Future Is Now? Pretty Soon, at Least - donna
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/06/03/science/03tier.html?_r=1&8dpc&oref=slogin

======
donna
Ray Kurzweil might be wrong about many of the future developments he predicts,
but I'll bet that's generally _not_ because of technological issues.

..great quote : “My colleague Francis Crick used to say that God is a hacker,
not an engineer,” Dr. Ramachandran said. “You can do reverse engineering, but
you can’t do reverse hacking.”

